# The moment you realized Spirited Away was the greatest Animated film you watched.



## Pseudo (Sep 21, 2011)

For me it was that train scene. She was going to Yubaba's sister and I saw that sun set and the water below the train, and the houses they passed. The music was so perfect and everything so beautifully drawn. It touched my soul, and first time I felt like entering a movie's universe.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 21, 2011)

Nope sorry I had already seen AKIRA & Ghost in the Shell at that point.


----------



## Glued (Sep 21, 2011)

For me it was We're Back
[YOUTUBE]gv4DQAPoXVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Nope sorry I had already seen AKIRA & Ghost in the Shell at that point.


Yeah I prefer movies like this. Lately I've been tracking down alot of good quality anime movies and short series recently. I like them more than Spirited Away I think.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2011)

Spirited Away was good, but honestly it's not even my favorite Miyazaki movie. That would have to go to either Mononoke or Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Sep 21, 2011)

No.  Never been a huge Miyazaki fan.

Grave of the Fireflies, Ghost in the Shell, Paprika.. I'd rather pick any of those.


----------



## Jena (Sep 21, 2011)

Princess Mononoke was better, IMHO.


Spirited Away is a great film, though. My favorite part is the whole thing with the River Spirit.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2011)

Isao Takahata is my favourite and the ending to Only yesterday remains my favourite scene from all Ghibli movies. But regardless the train scene in Spirited away is truly wonderful.


----------



## The World (Sep 21, 2011)

The moment I realized that was when I realized Princess Mononoke, Grave of the Fireflies, Nausicca, and Howl's Moving Castle did it better.

Come at me bro.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 21, 2011)

Geez this really could have been a great thread if you didn't mention the "greatest animated film" stuff. 

Anyway, definitely the train scene. Best scene in the movie and one of the best scenes I have seen in ANY movie, animated or not.

----------------------------

LOL@ Akira and Ghost in the Shell being better then Spirited Away. Sillyheads.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 21, 2011)

Well, for me it's tied with Princess Mononoke and Evangelion 2.22, but yeah, pretty awesome movie. Though this is just anime films, animated films period I'd rank Wall-E/Up/Toy Story 3 and maybe Lion King above it.

I wasn't that impressed with the first Ghost in the Shell movie (maybe the TV series would get me more into it?), and while Akira is good it definitely didn't live up to the insane hype it gets. Tekkonkinkreet, Castle of Cagliostro, and Summer Wars were great. Howl's Moving Castle and Ponyo were good (I admit, the animation itself was the highlight). I need to see more Miyazaki (got Nausicaa and Castle in the Sky, just haven't watched them yet) and start watching Satoshi Kon's films (loved Paranoia Agent).


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Nope sorry I had already seen *AKIRA* & Ghost in the Shell at that point.



...
wut?...


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 21, 2011)

The Momment that after watching a lot of anime movie of Ghilbi, Satoshi Kon and others, is still considered it one of the best animated movies i had seen, among with Tekkonkinkreet, and Tokyo Godfathers


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah no. I'd rank GitS 1&2 over Spirited Away. Giant Robo as well.



			
				Doom said:
			
		

> I wasn't that impressed with the first Ghost in the Shell movie (maybe the TV series would get me more into it?)


Depends what you didn't like about the movie since they are very similar. Be aware though that the Stand Alone Complex series takes place in an alternate universe where the Puppetmaster from GitS 1 has not emerged.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

Akira... better than Spirited Away?
















loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 21, 2011)

Spirited Away isn't even Miyazaki's best film  SA has got to be the most overrated anime film ever.

Mononoke and Fireflies>Spirited Away. On the real though, even though Akira isn't the best anime movie, the premise goes hard as fuck  and is some real g-shit, people getting bodied, crooked cops, civil unrest, totalitarian government,  a dope urban fantasy flick. I felt like I related to the characters from akira a lot more because the story was more cross-cultural. Akira=the japanese equivalent of Attack  the Block. 

My problem with SA is that I couldn't really identify with it, it was just too out there.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 21, 2011)

Not the absolute best. But it is an amazing film. OP, you really shouldn't make threads with these kind of titles though.


Samavarti said:


> Tokyo Godfathers


Oh how I love this movie. I really do.


----------



## Doom85 (Sep 21, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Depends what you didn't like about the movie since they are very similar. Be aware though that the Stand Alone Complex series takes place in an alternate universe where the Puppetmaster from GitS 1 has not emerged.



I thought the movie's plot was a little confusing (of course, if you're watching the movie with stupid friends who can't keep quiet during info-dump scenes, maybe that's not surprising), and I felt these characters needed more time to develop and make me feel attached to them so I thought a full series might be the better approach for me.


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Sep 21, 2011)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Spirited Away isn't even Miyazaki's best film  SA has got to be the most overrated anime film ever.



But it won an Oscar, that makes it the best one ever, because how many awards a movie gets proves its quality.  Especially American awards.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

Please, no one respond to Juro's trolling.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 21, 2011)

My favorite anime movie has got to be fusion reborn, hell there's too many good dbz movies. Cooler's revenge, world's strongest, tree of might, broly, take your pic.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

Coincidentally, I started channel surfing, and apparently Nicktoons Network is showing a marathon of Dragon Ball Z movies or something, cause Broly: Second Coming is on and Fusion Reborn is next.


----------



## Black Superman (Sep 21, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop the movie was also one of the better anime based movies


----------



## Akimichi Juro (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Please, no one respond to Juro's trolling.



How ironic.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 21, 2011)

lol at people saying Howl's Moving Castle is better than Spirited Away. HMC is a mediocre film by Myazaki standards.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks at title...

No offense but I preferred Grave of the fireflies, Porco Russo and Princess Mononoke ove Spirited Away in terms of Miyazaki...still a good movie, but it was never the best animated film i've ever seen...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 22, 2011)

Doom said:
			
		

> I thought the movie's plot was a little confusing (of course, if you're watching the movie with stupid friends who can't keep quiet during info-dump scenes, maybe that's not surprising), and I felt these characters needed more time to develop and make me feel attached to them so I thought a full series might be the better approach for me.



The movie does follow on from the graphic novel, so they do set it up assuming that the audience has a certain level of knowledge of who these characters are. Both movies are predominantly about the plot with character commentary being done in context of what came before. If you can't follow with the info dump scenes, then forget about it. You'd be missing 90% of what GitS is about. The genre in political/crime thriller with shit loads of commentary about the integration of technology into society and the line between humanity and artificial sentience. If you're not into that kind of thing then all the GitS material is not for you.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> ...
> wut?...





Stunna said:


> Akira... better than Spirited Away?
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool.



If we are talking *animated* films then there is no reason I can not say AKIRA it is pure animated joy on every single frame and they capture the moments of the story while changing it to fit into a new story for a movie. It is a glorious animated film and one of the best Science Fiction films ever created.



> No other film has ever looked like Akira, before or since. It’s stunningly fluid and detailed animation often required as many as nine separate cel layers. The 125 minute feature was comprised of over 160,000 cels and almost as many backgrounds, each one completely hand–drawn and hand-painted. Purists recognize Akira as the last completely hand-created animated feature, as cel animation quickly gave way to cheaper digital production and CGI technology.
> 
> Filmmakers, animators, art students and anime fans have largely missed out on in-depth looks at how original, cel-based animation was created – and what better example than the magnum opus that is Akira? No other animation in history – from Japan, the United States or otherwise – focused so much attention to detail in every single aspect, on every single frame and background. Each piece is a study in color theory, layout, motion dynamics and technical artistry.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 22, 2011)

Good. but in terms of Miyazaki films, I liked Princess Mononoke and HMC more.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2011)

Also no mention of Castle in the Sky yet? That is my favorite Miyazaki film with Mononoke in close second.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2011)

Akira *matters*

The movie is kinda weird and trippy, you have to be japanese to understand a lot of it, I've been told, but above all other things akira *matters* Just for being there.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> The movie is kinda weird and trippy, you have to be japanese to understand a lot of it, I've been told,



The people who told you those things were lying.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 22, 2011)

SA is great, but my favorite Miyazaki movie is Laputa.

Satoshi Kon movies are also great with Perfect Blue being my favorite by him. It isn't an aesthetic spectacle, sure, but boy did it glue me to my chair and monitor. 



Banhammer said:


> The movie is kinda weird and trippy, you have to be japanese to understand a lot of it, I've been told



I never understood this, plus comments like " it's total mindfuck, you really have to pay attention blah blah".

I sat down to both the movie and the manga with these "warnings" in mind, and while I'm sure I missed some symbolism, commentary that Japanese people could spot immediately, I found both the manga and anime to be very straightforward. It's definitely is not as difficult as some people make it out to be. I mean, this isn't Nijigahara Holograph or Mulholland Drive  

And both are awesome action flicks in themselves.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm somewhat indifferent about Akira, though I must admit, the opening is one of my favourite sequences in animated movies. The guy comes in trying to buy drugs and we get that slow rotating pan of Kaneda in the corner messing with the jukebox. The dealer gets spooked and the angle goes back to Kaneda who is looking over his shoulder. He slots in the cd then Kaneda's OST theme starts. Truly epic.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven't finish watching Akira, but It was a good film a bit overrated but good. Akira is probably the most visually stunning Anime I have watched though 

Top 3 Myazaki films in my opinion are: 

Spirited Away(Train scene helped)

Princess Mononoke

Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 22, 2011)

>Implying Rurouni Kenshin Tsuiokuhen isn't the best animated film ever.

Only dirty peasants would disagree.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 22, 2011)

Never did, considering that Kiki's Delivery Service, Princess Momonoke and Howl's Moving Castle are all superior films. 

In my humble opinion of course.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 22, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> >Implying Rurouni Kenshin Tsuiokuhen isn't the best animated film ever.
> 
> Only dirty peasants would disagree.



It's not even a movie, are four ovas.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

You can argue that Akira is a good movie, but you'll never convince me it's the best animated movie.


----------



## xetal (Oct 10, 2011)

princess mononoke was better


----------



## Kirito (Oct 10, 2011)

howl's moving castle was better


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

10-15 minutes?  Spirited Away is a masterpiece.

Edit:  The Incredibles was entertaining.  But it lacks the heart and the emotion of Spirited Away.  It was just another silly film with Samuel L. Jackson.  The annual Pixar release.  Spirited Away was brought to live by a true visionary and a legend.  Every time Miyazaki releases a film... he changes the animation game.


----------



## Delta Shell (Oct 11, 2011)

Sword of the Stranger is better.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2011)

I have Toy Story 3 and Princess Mononoke over it. But they're all master pieces in my opinion. The only other animated movie that I might consider a master piece is Toy Story. Other movies like Akira are great and all, but they're a step down in quality from the movies I mentioned.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 11, 2011)

Princess Mononoke had me the moment Ashitaka strung his bow in a way that made it look like he was plunging it into the ground. It looked so natural, yet . . . there was something unexplainablely profound about the way he did it. 

My first Miyazaki movie too - the way everyone moves and runs and jumps off cliffs and lands and stuff, it has me transfixed. Any time its on, I just need one glance at the screen and I'm stuck there.


----------



## Xion (Oct 11, 2011)

Howl's Moving Castle was sooo good too. Saw it again last night and was blown away. 

So was Princess Mononoke. 

So many good ones!!!!!!!!!! I've probably seen most and love them all! 

And what's up with those other anime-esque movies? Aside from Grave of the Fireflies, I don't think any non-Miyazuki film comes close.

Akira is important but it's no Hayao Miyazaki masterpiece.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 11, 2011)

Spirited Away was a fantastic film, but i've watched it so many times that it has gotten kinda old...although i would still rate it as one of my favorite movies by Miyazaki. 
Though i will give it credit as the first Miyazaki movie i saw. 


But i think Princess Mononoke was his best movie to date


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2013)

5 minutes in.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2013)

Rukia's drunk again.

Also, lol:


Violent By Design said:


> I have Toy Story 3 and Princess Mononoke over it. But they're all master pieces in my opinion. The only other animated movie that I might consider a master piece is Toy Story. Other movies like Akira are great and all, but they're a step down in quality from the movies I mentioned.


----------

